# Adding SLSa (LAL) to my bath bomb recipe?



## JrVTG

Hello all,

I had a question about editing a recipe I've used.  I'm wanting to add SLSa (or LAL) to my bath bomb recipe (I prefer not to use SLS), and I'm not sure how much to add to get a good bubbly mixture.  Below is the recipe I've found that works for me.  How would I adapt my recipe/or how much should I add to of the SLSa?

1 cup Baking Soda
3/4 cup Citric Acid
2 Tbsp White Kaolin Clay
1 Tbsp Grape Seed Oil
2 tsp Poly Sorbate 80
Vitamin E Oil
1 tsp Fragrance Oil
1/4 tsp Borax Power
1/4 tsp Wilton Gel Colorant 

Thank you for anything you can do!


----------



## lsg

I would try 1/4 to 1/2 cup.


----------



## BakingNana

Off the top of your head do you know what percentage that would be?  I believe I read that SLSa or LAL can be used at 3% with no irritation for sensitive people.  If it weren't 2 a.m. I'd work the math!  Have either of you used it at that percentage, and if so, did it produce a good bubble?


----------



## lsg

Well at 3% I get .46 ounce.  This is a guesstimate since the recipe is given in cups and tsp. instead of weight.  I would weigh out my batch in ounces and then do the math.  You could try .46 oz and dissolve a little of the mixture in water to see if there are enough bubbles for you.  

This from MMS:
"This white powder can really pack a lathering punch. Added to bath bombs and bath salts you have have foaming bombs and foaming salts! We did a test bomb in the kitchen sink and almost had to get the snow shovel for the out of control bubbles! 
Used in powders, cream soaps and shampoos, as well as in melt and pour soaps. Use from 1 to 3% as a first attempt. We found that we liked the lower rates better than higher rates. This product is even recommended to be used at 50%." 


http://www.thesage.com/catalog/products ... etate.html


----------



## BakingNana

Wow.  Sounds like great stuff.  JrVTG, let us know what you end up doing and how it goes.  I am especially interested in whether you experience any irritation with the amount you end up using.


----------



## JrVTG

Thanks for all the assistance, and sorry for taking so long to reply.  >.<  I've been sick lately, and am finally feeling myself.  

To udpate:  I'll be ordering the LAL on the 18th (Purchasing it from WSP so I can get some of the new LE scents.  Woohoo!) and I will definitely update with how things go, and perhaps even a pic of the bubbles it may/may not cause, lol.

But 3% seems to be the norm where I've asked, so that's what I'll go for first.  ^.^  Thank you so much for helping!  You're all appreciated.  "D


----------



## JrVTG

I thought I would pop back in and give an up to date on what's been going on with this.  I haven't forgotten you all, my word!  

Anyhow...I tried taking the advice of one of the ladies from NG first, just to make my first attempt.  She advised to take out some of the Citric Acid and replace with LAL.  I had done this, but with my fibromyalgia, I made a mistake in the amount to add back in.  

I ended up having mild irritation whenever I added 1 Tbsp of the LAL to my half-sized recipe, which was twice the amount I was to add.  I had 6% LAL in my recipe.  X(  Luckily it didn't harm me that badly, so I'm fine.  (Though I did like the extra bubbles and foam!)

I am going to try to rework everything, but keeping the citric acid at it's original levels, and the LAL obviously at 3% this time, lol.


----------



## JrVTG

Alright, final post for this.  (And forgive for triple posting, but I wanted this to be separated so the posts are clear what came when.)

I didn't have any irritation with the LAL at 3%.  It wasn't super bubbly like bubble bath, but did have nice foam, and it seemed to last longer.

Sadly, I need to take it out of my recipe, as a friend I send these to might be pregnant, and I'm not sure if it could harm her kiddle-to-be.  Does anyone know if LAL is safe for pregnant women?

Anyhow, here's the final recipe I worked up:

1 Cup Baking Soda
3/4 Cup Citric Acid
2 Tbsp White Kaolin Clay
2 tsp Poly Sorbate 80
10 drops (more or less) Vitamin E Oil
1 tsp Fragrance Oil
1 Tbsp Almond OIl
1/4 tsp Borax Powder
1/4 tsp Wilton Gel Colorant
1 Tbsp LAL (SLSa)

Hope that helps everyone!


----------



## Lindy

Maybe add some Cream of Tartar to hold the bubbles longer?

I can't answer on the LAL question, sorry.


----------



## KD

I use 500 grams baking soda, 250 grams citric acid, and 60 grams of slsa.  They give loads of bubbles.


----------



## JrVTG

KD said:
			
		

> I use 500 grams baking soda, 250 grams citric acid, and 60 grams of slsa.  They give loads of bubbles.



Wow, with that much SLSa, that's 7.41%.  I can imagine they'd be super bubbly...but is it safe to use that much, as I was having some irritation with 6% roughly?  For me, it was the spots I was having eczema problems that were irritating the worst, but maybe that's just me...I'm curious to find out.


----------



## judymoody

i read on another forum that the recommended upper limit was 21%

This is third party information so take it with a grain of NaOH.

Have you considered downloading the MSDS from your supplier to determine recommended usage rates?


----------



## JrVTG

judymoody said:
			
		

> i read on another forum that the recommended upper limit was 21%
> 
> This is third party information so take it with a grain of NaOH.
> 
> Have you considered downloading the MSDS from your supplier to determine recommended usage rates?



Hey there.  

I actually did go back and look, and it did indeed say higher levels could be used of it, and safely.

As a result, I went ahead and tried using LAL again in my bath bombs, using about the same percentage that you've been using in yours, assuming it safe, and assuming the reaction had been in my head last time.

 I used a bath bomb night before last, skipped a night, and used one again last night.  Sadly, with my sensitive skin, I reacted again.  My entire left forearm is broken out in a light rash.

I'm totally scrapping my LAL usage from here on out.  It sucks, as I just bought a pound of SLSa (LAL) from the Bath Bomb Store.  

Thanks for everyone's help though, you are appreciated!  But as for me and mine, I'll stick to unscented bubble bath if I want bubbles  XD


----------



## mkcm1966

I'm new at making bath bombs. And I find adding powdered milk to the bomb makes it fizz. Salsa so expensive I've never made one with it I'm still learning I want to make bubble bars but I tried with liquid soap and it doesn't work good


----------

